# TNT - Grandma's Buttered Noodles & Cheese



## *amy* (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a dish I grew up with, from my Hungarian Grandma. It is not an actual "recipe" as there are no exact measurements. I've shared the idea and story so many times in discussions, but never posted the idea/recipe.

When I was growing up my grandma made this dish, either when it was too hot to cook/turn on the oven - or a quick meal. I still make it to this day, & always smile when I think of her.

Boil about a pkg of broad egg noodles & drain. Add salt & pepper & a good dose of butter. Stir the butter into the hot cooked noodles until the butter is melted. Mix in *cold* cottage cheese & eat it while the noodles are still *hot.*

My grandma may have used pot cheese or farmer cheese (don't recall). I use low fat small curd cottage cheese.

If you're feeling really wild & adventurous, lol, sprinkle some Paprika over the top. Get a fork and eat out of the pot when no one is looking. 

I have a recipe for homemade egg noodles. Someday, when I have a chance will have to give it a try for this dish.

Note: The dish does not reheat well, as the cottage cheese gets gluey/sticky. So... eat it all while it's hot.  I've used spaghetti in place of the broad egg noodles, but it's not really the same.


----------



## QSis (Nov 27, 2007)

Amy, my Polish relatives used to call this "kluski", which is just the Polish word for "noodles". I'm quite sure that they used farmer's cheese, but ricotta would be a good substitute. Or, as you said, cottage cheese, but I'd drain it through cheesecloth overnight before mixing it in.

It might not sound good to someone who hasn't tried it, but it really is delicious!

Also, I recall some fried diced onions and probably the ubiquitous fried out diced salt pork, too.  I should make some - I LOVED it!

Lee


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 27, 2007)

It is a staple on the lazy day in my house. I use whatever noodles I have at home, more often than not it is elbow macaroni. And I use framer cheese or home made cheese that is very much reminds the farmer’s cheese. The main thing is to make sure the noodles are still very hot.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2007)

I think farmers cheese works best. You might want to try a small portion with lekvar.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 27, 2007)

*Grandma' Recipes*

Thanks amy for thinking of us and sharing your 'Grandma's' recipe.  She must have really been good cook and you enjoyed her dishes.  She would be happy to know you are thinking of her and sharing them with us.  Sounds very easy and good.  When everyone so busy at this time of year, I will surely use this when we are pressed for time and do not want to go to fast food place.

I only have to make sure to get the farmer's cheese as that seems to make it sound better.  No fan of cottage cheese, maybe we eat too much of it already.
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

Back when I didn't have to watch my Carb intake, I would cook egg noodles and cover with garlic butter, and a few turns of pepper!  Never did the cheese part. Think I will try it with cheese. Just a small portion!


----------



## jeninga75 (Nov 27, 2007)

That sounds really good.  It's so simple... I think I might pick up some egg noodles and farmer's cheese while grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2007)

Dad used to do the buttered noodles too...instead of cheese though he'd add WAY TOO much ketchup.   

I like the sound of cheese much better.


----------



## Rom (Nov 27, 2007)

My mum used to make something like this with Ricotta, and parmesan. Sounds good


----------



## *amy* (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys. The combo of cottage cheese, egg noodles & butter may sound odd, but it's very tasty. Hope you'll give it a try. Enjoy.

ETA:... with a slice of rye or pumpernickle bread slathered with butter.


----------



## jeninga75 (Nov 28, 2007)

pdswife said:


> Dad used to do the buttered noodles too...instead of cheese though he'd add WAY TOO much ketchup.
> 
> I like the sound of cheese much better.


 


Wow, I thought I was part of the only family that ate ketchup on buttered noodles. Some nights, when my mom was too tired to fix anything big we had "spaghetti and butter". Saute onions and garlic in butter, add to spaghetti and then add ketchup... I get cravings for it to this day lol.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

Well thanks to this thread and one from yesterday, I scratched my chicken parmesan, on account of DH not being here and it would be a waste of chicken on my children, and went with my Hungarian roots and made noodles w/ cottage cheese, parmesan, garlic powder salt pepper and a little half and half. 

Now the drool is gone and I can move on!!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 3, 2007)

Had to go to a specialty grocery store for the farmer's cheese...  SOOOOO GOOOOD!!!!!! Thanks for a new way to satisfy that "I'm really hungry but I don't know what I want" craving!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 3, 2007)

jeninga75 said:


> Had to go to a specialty grocery store for the farmer's cheese... SOOOOO GOOOOD!!!!!! Thanks for a new way to satisfy that "I'm really hungry but I don't know what I want" craving!


 
So glad you liked the dish.

Suzie - Parmesan cheese? How will you get into Hungarian grandma heaven.






PDS - ketchup? No, no, no no, no. 

As long as you enjoyed it, that's what counts. (I think? Oh, well, lol)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2007)

lol...that was Dad.. NOT me!!!  lololo!


----------



## sattie (Dec 4, 2007)

This 'farmer's cheese', is it something I can find at my major chain grocery stores?  Or is it truly cottage cheese.

I will admit that it sounds strange, but I have found that it is the strange sounding dishes that turn out to be my favorites!!!  Buttered egg noodles are the bomb, so adding a good dose of cheese does not sound that far off base!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 4, 2007)

sattie said:


> This 'farmer's cheese', is it something I can find at my major chain grocery stores? Or is it truly cottage cheese.
> 
> I will admit that it sounds strange, but I have found that it is the strange sounding dishes that turn out to be my favorites!!! Buttered egg noodles are the bomb, so adding a good dose of cheese does not sound that far off base!


 
I'm curious as well, sattie. I've never seen it, but haven't actually looked. This might help.

Farmer cheese


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL I don't think I was getting to Hungarian Gramma heaven anyway, I ended up mostly German somehow! 
And from what her children tell me, I'm thinking she's not there anyway........
OK! Back to subject....
I'll have to try farmer cheese next time, It's always been cottage.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 4, 2007)

sattie said:


> This 'farmer's cheese', is it something I can find at my major chain grocery stores? Or is it truly cottage cheese.
> 
> I will admit that it sounds strange, but I have found that it is the strange sounding dishes that turn out to be my favorites!!! Buttered egg noodles are the bomb, so adding a good dose of cheese does not sound that far off base!


 

I would actually compare it to ricotta.  It's very tasty. Where I live our chain grocery stores lack in anything unique.  I go to a place called The Fresh Market when I'm after something ethnic or hard to find.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 4, 2007)

My Jewish "bubby" used to make the noodle/cottage cheese dish....ahhhh, I must try it soon!


----------



## sattie (Dec 4, 2007)

I bet I can find this at Market Street... kinda like a Whole Foods, but much more intimate.  I will try and keep my eye out for it because this dish just seems to easy to pass up without giving it a try.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gone*

Farmer's Cheese must be very popular or otherwise everyone around here is making this recipe.  The stores I asked if they had it were gone except for third one who had only 1/2 lb. left.  Hope this is enough and never knew I would have hard time trying to locate it.  Well, it is in the fridge and will try this evening.  amy, can you believe what you started?  Keep remembering, you got us all interested!  Oh, and thanks for sharing.  Your grandma would be proud.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2007)

Farmers cheese also makes a great filling for blintzes.  It's faintly sweet so some might prefer pot cheese on their buttered broad noodles.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

sattie said:


> I bet I can find this at Market Street... kinda like a Whole Foods, but much more intimate. I will try and keep my eye out for it because this dish just seems to easy to pass up without giving it a try.
> 
> Thanks for posting it!


 
Your welcome Sattie. Hope you like it as much as I do. Will have to look for Pot cheese as well. I just bought some more broad egg noodles (& cottage cheese for now).


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> Farmer's Cheese must be very popular or otherwise everyone around here is making this recipe. The stores I asked if they had it were gone except for third one who had only 1/2 lb. left. Hope this is enough and never knew I would have hard time trying to locate it. Well, it is in the fridge and will try this evening. amy, can you believe what you started? Keep remembering, you got us all interested! Oh, and thanks for sharing. Your grandma would be proud.


 
 Who knew?! Aw, Bless your heart, ITK, for going to three stores. Hope you like the dish. Never knew so many others made it as well. Maybe it's an Eastern European secret?  (It can be a tad bland, so I use a little bit more salt than I usually use - & I'm not a big salt fan.)  Hope that helps.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> Farmers cheese also makes a great filling for blintzes. It's faintly sweet so some might prefer pot cheese on their buttered broad noodles.


 
Your making me hungry. 

Blintz


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Now if are going to talk about blintzes for you should go to a Russian store for the farmers cheese. They sell this absolutely amassing farmers cheese, called Tvorog in Russian. It is sweet, I mean really sweet, there are some varieties, like raisin, or chocolate. It is to die for. Strongly recommend to check it out if you want to make blintzes. It is good by it self too, or on a roll with a cup of tea. Kids especially like it. 
Disclaimer: I would not use for the dish mentioned above.
However there is sweet noodle kugel you can make with it, yum.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 5, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Now if are going to talk about blintzes for you should go to a Russian store for the farmers cheese. They sell this absolutely amassing farmers cheese, called Tvorog in Russian. It is sweet, I mean really sweet, there are some varieties, like raisin, or chocolate. It is to die for. Strongly recommend to check it out if you want to make blintzes. It is good by it self too, or on a roll with a cup of tea. Kids especially like it.
> Disclaimer: I would not use for the dish mentioned above.
> However there is sweet noodle kugel you can make with it, yum.



Thanks for giving me some idea of what to try next.  If only I can find Russian store with, do they call it Russian Farmers Cheese?  After I make this recipe tonight I will surely like to try the Russian type of cheese.  Sounds like you just eat like piece of sweets on biscuit or something.  I am just getting so hungry.  Who can watch their weight?  Maybe after January!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, the weight, I know, my wife blaims it on me and my cooking. Well, it's not my foult she doesn't know how to cook.


As far as Russian store i do not know where you are, otherwise I would have liked to help.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Now if are going to talk about blintzes for you should go to a Russian store for the farmers cheese. They sell this absolutely amassing farmers cheese, called Tvorog in Russian. It is sweet, I mean really sweet, there are some varieties, like raisin, or chocolate. It is to die for. Strongly recommend to check it out if you want to make blintzes. It is good by it self too, or on a roll with a cup of tea. Kids especially like it.
> Disclaimer: I would not use for the dish mentioned above.
> However there is sweet noodle kugel you can make with it, yum.


 
There's a chocolate cheese out there?  I'm in big trouble!

ITK, I'm with you - Jan 1 - on a diet.


----------



## mozart (Dec 5, 2007)

*How much........*

Amy,

This sounds very interesting, but having never made it or eaten it before, could you give me a hint about how much CC you are talking about?

Also, why does is have to be cold?

Thanks,

Mozart


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, and it is amasing. Also they have chocolate coverd sweet raisin cheese.

P.S.  There is also chocolate butter.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Mozart, just put as much as you want of CC. You can add more latter. The cold and the hot makes an interesting taste.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

mozart said:


> Amy,
> 
> This sounds very interesting, but having never made it or eaten it before, could you give me a hint about how much CC you are talking about?
> 
> ...


 
No specific amounts. I just toss a handfull or two of egg noddles into boiling water & after draining, adding butter & salt, spooning in the cc. I just like the combo of the cold CC & has to be hot noodles. By the time you mix the cc into the noodles the cc has almost turned room temp.  That's okay too.  Just a matter of taste.


----------



## mozart (Dec 5, 2007)

*amy* said:


> No specific amounts. I just toss a handfull or two of egg noddles into boiling water & after draining, adding butter & salt, spooning in the cc. I just like the combo of the cold CC & has to be hot noodles. By the time you mix the cc into the noodles the cc has almost turned room temp. That's okay too. Just a matter of taste.


 

So.......... about how much CC would you add for a handfull or two of noodles?

Mozart


----------



## sattie (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy... guess what I found grocery shopping today????


----------



## mitmondol (Dec 5, 2007)

If you liked this guys (yummm), next time try to crisp some bacon and mix the pasta with the bacon fat.
Add a good amount of the farmers cheese , then sour cream, finally the crispy bacon bits.
This is usually put into the oven to make it piping hot.


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 7, 2007)

My Mom had this "recipe" for Noodles Romanoff - wide egg noodles, tossed with some onions that had been softened in butter, cottage cheese, and parm.   Geeze I still absolutely love that stuff.  Hmmmmm, gotta go check the date on the cottage cheese.


----------



## Tiggzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Mmmm this sounds tasty! I will try this some day.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

mozart said:


> So.......... about how much CC would you add for a handfull or two of noodles?
> 
> Mozart


 
Welcome to DC, Mozart.  If you reread the quote you posted re the amount of cottage cheese - it is no specific amount (i.e. whatever amount you want - to taste). This is a free form recipe & dear to my heart.  Since you chose an emoticon of rolling your eyes, I wasn't sure if I wanted to reply.  Hope that answers your question.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

sattie said:


> Amy... guess what I found grocery shopping today????


 
Yay!  Let me know how you liked it.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

Harborwitch said:


> My Mom had this "recipe" for Noodles Romanoff - wide egg noodles, tossed with some onions that had been softened in butter, cottage cheese, and parm. Geeze I still absolutely love that stuff. Hmmmmm, gotta go check the date on the cottage cheese.


 
Sounds delish, Harborwitch.  Gotta try that.  Thank you.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

Tiggzie said:


> Mmmm this sounds tasty! I will try this some day.


 

Thanks, Tiggzie.  Hope you give it a try.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

ella/TO said:


> My Jewish "bubby" used to make the noodle/cottage cheese dish....ahhhh, I must try it soon!


 
I make it every so often for a quick dish. Listen to ella! She knows how to make a square Matza ball. (I still giggle when I think of your post & meant to give you Karma   It's on its way.) Now you have to tell me your secret for making a square matza ball.


----------



## Essiebunny (Dec 16, 2007)

Your Grandma's recipe bring back memories of my Hungarian grandma and mom. We ate this during lent almost every Friday. I have such a taste for this dish. I know my family used Farmer's Cheese, as well.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hungaian Noodles*

Amy, I know this one is old news so to speak but I kinda remembered you had posted this and it's exactly what I was thinking about. So many of your posts are like that. Thanks


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Sometimes my Hungarian grandma would make this with sauteed cabbage instead of the cheese. I always liked the cheese best. This brings back so many wonderful memories.
Thank you so much.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2008)

*noodles*

needed a quick side dish the other night, boiled noodles, put in big chunk butter, sour cream and some mexican taco cheese , just a little garlic salt and tons black pepper. 

everyone loved it and no left overs, cept one tiny bowl that i ate late that night. lol

babe


----------



## tupperware (Jan 31, 2008)

*And now the best way*

lots of Butter in the frying pan 

Thin sliced sweet onions-lots of them

Brown the onions well- really Caramelize them, about 20 minutes  don't burn

dump in the hot cooked egg noodles

now stir in the cottage cheese.

onions,butter, melting cheese and egg noodles

OK now I'm drooling.


----------



## sattie (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought the dang cheese and still have not made this!!!  I forgot all about it!  Must go dig out cheese and try this!!!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> Sometimes my Hungarian grandma would make this with sauteed cabbage instead of the cheese. I always liked the cheese best. This brings back so many wonderful memories.
> Thank you so much.


 
Yum!  Love cabbage.  Thanks, Essiebunny, you've given me an idea.  Gonna roast some brussels sprouts, saute some onions & mushrooms in butter & evoo, pour it over cooked broad egg noodles, put in a pyrex dish, top w buttered bread crumbs & bake.  Will let you know how my experiment turns out.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

tupperware said:


> lots of Butter in the frying pan
> 
> Thin sliced sweet onions-lots of them
> 
> ...


 
Great suggestions.  Love all the ideas here.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

babetoo said:


> needed a quick side dish the other night, boiled noodles, put in big chunk butter, sour cream and some mexican taco cheese , just a little garlic salt and tons black pepper.
> 
> everyone loved it and no left overs, cept one tiny bowl that i ate late that night. lol
> 
> babe


 
Babe, sounds delish. Have to give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 8, 2008)

sounds delightful , will give it a try.


----------



## ccrider2262 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Noodles and Cottage Cheese*

We have always made this recipe.  My Hungarian grandmother made it and it was always with cottage cheese; no other type of cheese.  Noodle, butter, salt and pepper and cottage cheese.  Mix together and stir over a very low heat for a minute or so

When I was growing up my grandma made this dish, either when it was too hot to cook/turn on the oven - or a quick meal. I still make it to this day, & always smile when I think of her.

Boil about a pkg of broad & drain. Add salt & pepper & a good dose of butter. Stir the butter into the hot cooked noodles until the butter is melted. Mix in coldhttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-cheap-easy-recipes-40379-4.html# cottage cheese & eat it while the noodleshttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-cheap-easy-recipes-40379-4.html# are still hot.

My grandma may have used pot cheese or farmer cheese (don't recall). I use low fat small curd cottage cheese.

If you're feeling really wild & adventurous, lol, sprinkle some Paprika over the top. Get a fork and eat out of the pot when no one is looking. 

I have a recipe for homemade egg noodles. Someday, when I have a chance will have to give it a try for this dish.

Note: The dish does not reheat well, as the cottage cheese gets gluey/sticky. So... eat it all while it's hot.  I've used spaghetti in place of the broad egg noodles, but it's not really the same.[/QUOTE]


----------

